# Worms in newt Poo!



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

I know this is mainly a fish forums but does anyone have any experience with amphibian parasites? 

I recently got a couple newts and i found some 3cm long white/clear worm in thier poo. i think they are cosmocercoides or nematodes? 

i have some Tetra Parasite Guard tablets. im not sure if they're okay to use because ive heard that newts and salamanders are extremely sensitive to chemicals.


----------

